# Gunsmith recommendation



## OracleMSU (Feb 17, 2009)

Where do Caliber's finest prefer to get their pistols worked on? I have an Interarms era Walther PPK/S that I would like to have looked at (it has been years since it has been fired) and get a quote on getting it reblued.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2008)

I have only seen one gun finisher that really impressed me. Dan Printz @ The Firing Pin his website address is danthegunman.com his hot blue work is like none I've ever seen, and he's local, Yanceyville.

Kenny


----------

